
Sorry, Paul. You're a smart guy, but my fortune cookie disagrees with you. - 3d
http://i11.tinypic.com/67ir2x5.jpg
======
jkush
And don't forget that "Swim You-Yong" is an anagram for "Wing my You-Os". I
think someone is trying to tell you something! ;)

------
3d
<http://www.paulgraham.com/ideas.html>

"Actually, startup ideas are not million dollar ideas, and here's an
experiment you can try to prove it: just try to sell one. Nothing evolves
faster than markets. The fact that there's no market for startup ideas
suggests there's no demand. Which means, in the narrow sense of the word, that
startup ideas are worthless."

...I'm not sure whose advice to follow

~~~
brlewis
Of course the fortune cookie writer is familiar with Paul's essays. The cookie
means "sell" as in persuade others of their value, not as in exchange for
money. There's no contradiction here.

~~~
3d
It's just a joke, bud. Have a laugh. I'm not implying that we should uproot
PG's essays because of a fortune cookie. I just got it and thought of the
essay.

